# Designing a spray booth



## straight_lines

I just moved into a decent sized space, and am in the process of designing a spray booth or area. 

I wanted some feedback on this, and am wondering those that have done this could share what they did, likes dislikes. I am planning on doing a filter bank on an exterior wall with two sides leaving the top and back open to the space. 

Our prep and staging area will be a good distance from the booth. I do want to be able to spray all coatings including pre cats, and conversion varnish in this area safely.

I can go as wide as needed for doing furniture and cabinet boxes so space really isn't an issue. I am thinking about making the walls on casters so we can easily adjust them to fit the work area and still maximize the space when the booth is not in use. 

Some pics of the space. First pic shows the back wall where I want to put the booth.


----------



## Xmark

wow,that shop is huge. nice

here is a video that shows Jody Toole's spray booth.

what's your budget to spend on a spray booth?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObiBk-Qv1WE


----------



## DeanV

Talk to a fire inspector. You will need sealed electrical boxes, fire suppression (water or dry chemical), among other things to spray solvent. This issue almost prevented me from being able to use my shop since I bought it with the ok from the fire Marshall for waterborne and the township then wanted it brought up to code for today's standards (my shop was used for auto body spraying of solvent finishes prior to me buying it).


If I switch to solvent, I would buy a kit that included a full metal enclosed booth and put that inside the shop. Otherwise, the retrofit would be tooooooo expensive for me. Heating sources would be another problem if the booth is not enclosed to isolate from pilots, burners, etc.

This is the kit I would use, most likely, and remember fire suppression is additional and for larger booths you may need 3 phase electric. Not certain on if single phase fans in higher cfm's are available.

http://www.eagleequip.com/product/EMSCF-1000.html


----------



## paintcore.ca

Don't forget the air make up and heated air make up. Lots of city's require it. Especially during the winter months. If your removing warm air it must be replaced. I have an open faced booth. That all I could afford at the time. I wish I got the cross draft with the built in heated air make up. This way I could bake the coating. I'm looking at one for the future. Should be able to get one used for a good price.


----------



## straight_lines

I found a deal on an awesome booth about six months ago, but didn't have the space to put it in. I could have gotten it for pennies of what is cost new.

My landlord is an hvac contractor and will build what I need at cost. Just have to come up with a design. I will check with the town and see what is required. Honestly I don't think there will be much issue.


----------



## DeanV

Do not forget the overpriced fireproof metal storage container for solvent based stuff as well.


----------



## Xmark

these retractable booths are pretty cool.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRdBDGk8Q8A


----------



## Xmark

With some 6 ml poly,tubing and wheels it looks like something a handyman could build.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW8YVz-HTfg


----------



## straight_lines

Thanks for the reminder. I completely forgot I looked at those a while back.


----------



## zipwall

*Win a ZipPole dust barrier kit from ZipWall - they have a sweeps running right now*

ZipWall is giving away 2 ZipPole 4-Pack kits each week for 5 weeks through their ZipWall Dust Barrier System Sweepstakes! 

The ZipPole™ 4-pack let’s you build a 30’ barrier in minutes. No tape. No ladders. No damage.

To enter on their Facebook page, go to: https://www.facebook.com/pages/ZipWall/121135931283666?id=121135931283666&sk=app_143103275748075


----------



## StevenH

http://www.grizzly.com/products/3-HP-Dry-Spray-Booth/G0533


----------



## Susan

Tommy, what did you end up going with for a setup?


----------



## Gough

In the wake of the bump by Csheils, I'll add an approach that has worked around here (YMMV): no electrical in the spray area, with the exception of a rated explosion-proof fan. Lighting is sealed off from the space, and all electrical controls, etc. are either outside the spray area or controlled by air switches.


----------



## DeanV

I upgraded my fan to a single phase explosion proof fan last winter.

34" 5hp single phase fan.


Still spraying WB though since the rest of the booth is not explosion proof.


----------



## straight_lines

I will try and get some pics. We just made a really simple booth, 2x4 framed and sheathed in heavy mill plastic. Its light enough that two guys can move it around. 

Small downdraft table takes care of exhaust. That fan is explosion proof but that's it the fluorescents aren't.


----------

